# Considering a Trade on 28" barrel to 26"



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

I was considering trading my 28" benelli Supernova barrel in max4 hd camo for a 26" barrel in the same camo scheme. Is that possible or are they build a bit different. Oh and are the super novas and the regular novas the same barrel wise and how they mate to the action also.

I didnt realize at the time of purchase that it was a 28" barrel, untill I got home. Course didnt make a bit of diffrence since that was the last nova they had at the time. I like shorter barrels way more both my over/unders are 24" barrels and are great field guns. For my small build they are easier to swing and shoulder. 

Any takers, I live up here in the Ogden area. The gun it self only has about 75 to 80 rounds through it if that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You can change your barrel out, and if you check Benelli's website http://www.benelliusa.com/parts_and_acc ... arrels.php you are able to get extra barrels for your shotgun. You might as well just keep the extra barrell for a "just in case" situation. Besides, since you are shooting ducks, you are shooting steel out of it, so a extra barrel might be good to have on hand.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you think the extra 2 inches for hunting ducks are going to make much of a difference. I would think depending on how good of a shot you are and what choke you are using is really what gets the results. Especially when you are decoying, you really are not going to be shooting further than 40 yards anyways.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think the length of the barrell is all that big of a deal, I just think that having an extra barrel wouldnt be a bad idea. Especially if you happen to get on plugged with mud when you fell down in the marsh, you could just run back to the truck and quickly change it out. 
BUT if you dont want the extra barrell, you can always post it on KSL


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I don't think i want the extra barrel, besides they field strip very nicely and quickly especially the barrel. I wanted to get some opinions first before I posted on KSL. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I think you'll need to buy your new barrell from an FFL holder because (if memory serves me correct) the barrell on your Super Nova has a serial number on it, so do the research on getting a new barrell before you sell the one you have now. If its very expensive, you may just want to sell your shotgun whole, and just get a new one if the extra 2in really buggs you


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah well that makes a bit of a difference now. Hmm starting to sound like a bit to much more trouble than its worth. Oh well i guess i can live with the two inches, guess next time ill have to pay more attention on what exactly im buying. 

I guess im just a bit spoiled with my over/unders. They swing and shoulder very nicely, and they are way lighter than my nova. So jumping birds or walking up hills is really no big deal to me when using those guns. And I just purchased a new 20g this week and its even lighter and handles exactly like my 12g over/under.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

SleepyG said:


> I guess im just a bit spoiled with my over/unders. They swing and shoulder very nicely, and they are way lighter than my nova.


I understand. I dont want to take my Citori into the marsh either


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, they do have the serial numbers on the barrel. How much is an extra barrell? $200? If so, that's **** near the cost of a new gun. I'd either deal with it, or sell the gun to get the one you want. As for there being a difference between the Nova and the Supernova, there is none in the barrel. The difference lies in the recoil reduction features of the two.

It does make a bit of a difference though. Its funny how 2 inches of barrel length can change the feel of a gun that much.

I have a BPS with a 28 inch barrel, and a Supernova with a 26 inch barrel. I love shooting my BPS at clays and upland, but it's nice to have that shorter barrel when out in the thick stuff in the marsh.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Surprising to me you'd want the shorter one unless you're a smaller/thinner person and need to be able to swing it or your jumping upland at stort range. Things may have changed alot since I ruffled some feathers though.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Well the supernova i use for duck geese and the occasional pheasant when im out jumping ducks. Its a nice gun just a bit heavy in the front. I think for my build though its a great blind hunting gun or when you know you are going to be standing in one spot for a while. I have to admit though im still not that good with it, i have a tendency to forget its a pump action let alone that i have more than 2 shots with it. Needless to say i have missed many opportunities to shoot game. Bang... click click... oh yeah forgot to pump again :mrgreen:


----------

